Ask HN: What side-projects have you been experimenting with in your spare time? - jger15
======
kermittd
I would normally say shameless promotion:

But you asked! I'm working on this website called BrainAB[1]. It's an
intuitive way to search for and download classic ebooks.

[1][http://brainab.com](http://brainab.com)

~~~
jger15
Very cool!

